

Ask HN: As a front-end dev should I learn Angular or Rails? - thisisdallas

&#x27;m a front-end dev with about four years experience. I am very comfortable with html&#x2F;CSS&#x2F;js(jquery) and I am also really comfortable with WordPress development. I would like to start learning a new technology but I&#x27;m not sure which direction I should go. As far as my personal preference goes, I would love to learn Angular and Rails but I also only want to focus on learning one really well. My question is, what would be more attractive for an employer? A front-end developer who knows his way around rails but doesn&#x27;t have the more advanced knowledge of a JS MV* framework or a front-end dev who does have that experience of working with something like Angular but doesn&#x27;t have very experience with a backend language?
======
pedalpete
Angular is becoming very popular, and I think as a front end dev, you'll pick
it up quickly.

As a full stack dev with experience with both Angular and Rails, and recently
been interviewing, I think Angular will serve you better over the next few
years.

There is currently a focus on pushing the envelope with front-end UX, single
page apps, etc. etc. I think a lot of the interesting work will be in that
area. I suspect that over the next few years, the majority of back end work
will continue to be pushed toward being APIs to serve the front-end
javascript.

At the same time, having a server-side language in you toolbox is a good
thing. But why rails? You already know javascript, to it seems to me the
obvious path would be node.js. It is becoming extremely popular, and will
allow you to leverage your existing knowledge of javascript.

Beyond everything else I've just said, I've recently started programming with
node-webkit (I'm making an IDE) which further expands your horizons to
installed apps to desktop environments.

Though there are a lot of haters out there, there is a huge future in
Javascript, Rails is popular in certain circles, and it's a great language,
but I wonder how popular it will be in another 5 years.

------
whichdan
I would strongly, strongly recommend learning Rails first. The Rails MVC
paradigm will transfer over to Python and PHP frameworks, and the backend
experience will push you into the full-stack developer territory. Angular has
a lot of idioms that are very specific to it, and won't necessarily translate
over to another JS or non-JS framework.

In terms of what's most attractive to an employer, it really depends on the
company. What should matter more is where you see yourself in five years.. if
you have no interest in backend coding, by all means focus on Angular, but if
you want to branch out from front-end development, Rails will get you quite a
bit farther.

------
pedrogrande
I personally recommend learning Rails first, Angular will then make more
sense.

Plus you will have the skills and knowledge of how to plug your front end
design into the backend systems.

Both Rails and Angular are MVC frameworks but I suggest that Rails is easier
for a beginner coder to learn, especially if you already have a high level of
comfort with HTML, CSS and jQuery.

------
maaku
You are a front end developer.. so learn a front end framework.

